# Hoyts awesome 2011 lineup



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the look of the Alpha Elite.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

jcdup said:


> I like the look of the Alpha Elite.


Me too!!! Think it is going to be a shooter. Hope to have one within the next couple of months - 60# Orange target.....


----------



## urabus (May 22, 2006)

spoke to seppie about this.........at 27" draw, Alpha Elite is going to be teh Winna for me!!!!


----------

